# Santander lease cars



## xtree78 (Nov 6, 2014)

I was told today via phone that the general provision section 2 of the lease that describes I as a leasee can only use the car as a livery vehicle using the Uber platform is not true. I am free to do whatever with the vehicle and Uber is only mentioned in my lease in regards to having funds deducted for payment on the car.

This is of course completely false and is not accurate information Santander representative Charity McLemore is giving out and I welcome anyone to challenge her on the actual lease agreement we have.

Be warned as I told her she is a very arrogant and condescending person and does not really care for what the customer has to say. She made the defamatory comment to me that I was attempting to keep the car and not pay for it...I called them!

[email protected]


----------



## Denouber (Jan 9, 2015)

xtree78 said:


> I was told today via phone that the general provision section 2 of the lease that describes I as a leasee can only use the car as a livery vehicle using the Uber platform is not true. I am free to do whatever with the vehicle and Uber is only mentioned in my lease in regards to having funds deducted for payment on the car.
> 
> This is of course completely false and is not accurate information Santander representative Charity McLemore is giving out and I welcome anyone to challenge her on the actual lease agreement we have.
> 
> ...


I have a question for Ya if I quit Uber and want to keep the car is that possible? Of course I will continue making payments.


----------



## xtree78 (Nov 6, 2014)

Yes you can keep paying the payments or refinance is what I was offered. That is why I asked the question about only making money with the car working for Uber.


----------



## Denouber (Jan 9, 2015)

But in the agreement said any time Ubef cut their relation with you as leasee you have to turn the car back!!!


----------



## xtree78 (Nov 6, 2014)

per ms. McLemore Uber is ONLY mentioned in the lease so they are authorized to make payments on the car out of your driver pay. She was very adamant about that.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

xtree78 said:


> per ms. McLemore Uber is ONLY mentioned in the lease so they are authorized to make payments on the car out of your driver pay. She was very adamant about that.


POST # 5 /xtree78: Bostonian Bison 
appreciates Your
Effort on this and Reporting Same. Sounds
like Charity and Emperor A••hat are a
matched set of "Sne'erDoWells".


----------



## Jackie murphy (Dec 10, 2014)

As long as you pay they dodnt care .Uber never took out payments for first 6 weeks now they have taken 8 double payments still say I owe them .I can never catch up .Anyone hear about how many repos Santander has also what is the relationship to Chrysler capital


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 5 /xtree78: Bostonian Bison
> appreciates Your
> Effort on this and Reporting Same. Sounds
> like Charity and Emperor A••hat are a
> matched set of "Sne'erDoWells".


Uber and charity are worlds apart. Once in a while
I suppose uber might do something good for the o
occasional to look good in the press. BTW what
is a Bison?


----------



## Jackie murphy (Dec 10, 2014)

Your Right shame on me should have known better I'm either going to suck it up or give it back don't know yet but got myself to blame


----------

